# Door Chime Silence



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

Good question; I fixed this on my VW by pulling a relay on the fuse panel. I wonder if this is possible with the Cruze?


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

This has been on my to-do list because i hate that it comes out of the stereo speaker. 

I'm betting theres a lead that goes into the head unit to do the chime so if i can find that lead i can kill it i bet. 

Will let you know.


----------



## xuanie (Mar 23, 2011)

You know you CAN turn on your radio and whatnot without the key right???
i do it all the time... just press the power button.

my brother showed me when we was looking at my car (it was in the showroom) at the dealer, he turned on the radio and i was all "O_O!! u can turn on the radio without the key?!"


----------



## Family0 (Mar 18, 2011)

xuanie said:


> You know you CAN turn on your radio and whatnot without the key right???
> i do it all the time... just press the power button.
> 
> my brother showed me when we was looking at my car (it was in the showroom) at the dealer, he turned on the radio and i was all "O_O!! u can turn on the radio without the key?!"


I think that maybe the ticket, I will give that a try! Thanks


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

Xuanie is correct. No key needed to listen to the radio.


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

But if it does what it did to me it cuts out after about 5 to 10 minutes. I was in the car waiting and had the radio on and ignition off and it stopped right in the middle of a good song too.


----------



## xuanie (Mar 23, 2011)

justmike said:


> But if it does what it did to me it cuts out after about 5 to 10 minutes. I was in the car waiting and had the radio on and ignition off and it stopped right in the middle of a good song too.


yeah thats the only thing. but i guess its to save the battery?


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

years a go, we would cut the wire on the switch on the door frame that activated the buzzer/chime when u opened the door..


----------



## Jeff Kehoe (Jul 20, 2011)

New cars are not as simple as cutting a wire or pulling a fuse. For 2 of my last cars there was a sequence of buckle and unbuckle the belts 3 times in under 10 seconds, but thatwas a dodge.


----------



## dennisu (Jun 17, 2011)

*Family0*

Turn the ignition to off, roll the windows down and close the door. Radio will stay on, you can hear the music and the chime won't sound.


----------

